
The House science committee is worse than the Benghazi committee - dankohn1
http://www.vox.com/2015/10/26/9616370/science-committee-worse-benghazi-committee
======
dankohn1
What an embarrassment to live in a country where one political party is
focused on undermining scientists because their grant titles sound funny.

